# Question...



## SHiFt (Dec 7, 2003)

Instead of people buying 240sx's in the states and then swapping in the sr20 motorset or frontclip, would it be better if I could have a dealer import an s13 from Japan as a grey car, and then convert it over to RHD & make it street legal? Would it be possible?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

anything is possible if you have the money...

but importing one is just not worth it... I'm not sure how easy it would be to convert it to RHD, but that sounds pricey... And it'll cost around $20k just for the paper work to make it street legal...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> And it'll cost around $20k just for the paper work to make it street legal...


THE reason why we don't import silvias over here. if it was a s15 silvia, it's a different story but that one gets a WHOLE lot more confusing..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

There's an S15 rollin around here as a matter of fact. Apparently runyun knows him, but a buddy of mine from an Acura site met the guy in stop and go traffic . runyun thinks the guy might have registered the car as an S14 to hide it, but i wouldn't know... plus, I think that's illegal.

either way, it's a pain to get it here... just not worth it unless you REALLY want one


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

dont bother importing one, then trying to do a conversion. it would be cheaper to just do the swap.


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> There's an S15 rollin around here as a matter of fact. Apparently runyun knows him, but a buddy of mine from an Acura site met the guy in stop and go traffic . runyun thinks the guy might have registered the car as an S14 to hide it, but i wouldn't know... plus, I think that's illegal.


I don't know the new owner personally. But, they're the owners of Nitrous Express (NX) .. I know the car - because my friend and I flew to California one year, bought it, and towed it back to Dallas. He own's a shop here in Dallas and had to import the fenders, hood, radiator support, front bumper, etc to get it together.

It was crashed to hell when we picked it up. Only the body was repaired and repainted. NX bought it as-is and put their own engine in. However, they have a few parts off my S15 clip (when I had it)

He sold the car cheap to NX (some of you guys would cry if you knew the price) but it was sold cheap all because of the legality issues. My friend did plan on using the VIN# and title off a wrecked S14 - and register it as a USDM 240sx, but whether or not NX did that, I don't know. No matter how you look at it, its a RHD car and will draw attention. It wasn't the risk of driving it hoping the law enforcement wouldn't know....


----------



## SHiFt (Dec 7, 2003)

megaseth said:


> dont bother importing one, then trying to do a conversion. it would be cheaper to just do the swap.


How come?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

importing one would cost around $6k for a decent car and another $1 to get it here. if you dont plan on legalizing it, which you cant right now for street use, then replacing everything will cost money, its not just a bolt on swap. it can be done, but for the cost of the car, you can have an SR with some minor goodies and a car thats ready in half the time.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if importing true silvias from japan was really worth it, how come nobody does it?? if it was worth it, there would be RHD silvias all over this country.. but it's not and we're telling you that doing a swap/converson is a WHOLE lot better than bringing a silvia here. so just trust us that we know what we're talking about


----------

